# Forum Home Renovation Leadlight  More leadlight work......

## savage

Well as promised in the previous thread of more work coming, I have finally finished it, it has been quite a while coming but I completed it last week and took pic's on Friday. I have yet to take one at night but when I do I will post it here. You will have to forgive the quality of the pic's as there is not much room between the windows and the wall in the entry, anyway you will get the idea.

----------


## Woodlee

Eric ,
Great work ,and it looks fabulous . 
Kev.

----------


## wheelinround

Eric  :Eek:  there's a spider at the top 
great work  :2thumbsup:

----------


## DJ's Timber

Absolutely stunning  :2thumbsup:

----------


## RufflyRustic

Beautiful!!!!! :2thumbsup:  :2thumbsup:

----------


## snowyskiesau

Very nice work.
Where do you get your designs or are they your own? 
I have a number of transom/fanlight windows (700mm wide x 250mm high) to replace but can't find any suitable designs to fit.
I can do the leadlight building but I'm hopeless when it comes to design.

----------


## HiString

Are you wanting traditional designs to suit the house or something else?  If traditional, it is always helpful to look at 1) the actual house, and 2) the style of designs used for the particular era, this way there is a fair chance of the panels being "in sympathy" with the property.  If you want something more contemporary then it becomes more "difficult" as you're blending designs from different eras and there's the risk of things never looking "just right".   :Cool:

----------


## snowyskiesau

The house (semi) was built between 90 and 100 years ago and is pretty much original internally (ceiling designs, cornices etc) so any design should be in keeping with the style.

----------


## HiString

OK, staying with normal traditional design, because of their size the design doesn't need to be complex. 
I'd look at having either a single coloured perimeter border approx., 1" max wide or a double border, the outer matching the main glass and the inner being coloured, these should be reduced in width compared to a single border.  Inside the border the main body of glass can be either textured clear or soft/light coloured........divided by a horizontal centre line and probably look to have four vertical lines giving you 10 rectangles for the main body.  The easiest "traditional" design here is to use two or three different colours for the rectangles which while I always found it generally uninspiring can look great in the right location. The alternative is to use clear or soft coloured as the main glass and have a centre feature, additionally, at the intersection of the first main verticals on either side, a small diamond or teardrop shape in a complimentary glass will balance the design....................Damn, it's hard to put into words what's in my head  :Frown: . 
Unfortunately, my scanner is out of action so the only way I could post sketch ideas is to photograph them then d/load from my camera.  I just realised that it must be 15 years since I've done any design work but it's all still filed away in my head..........there's some pics of my work on the second page of the "Leadlight Basics" thread here. 
Anyways, I'm happy to help in any way I can. 
Cheers, 
ChrisO   :Cool:

----------


## Brickie

Nice work, addictive isnt it?   :Tongue:  :2thumbsup:

----------


## HiString

Snow, 
A "traditionally" acceptable alternative to leadlight would be either acid-etched or sandblasted glass panels, have a look at A.E.Harradence at St. Peters ....... http://www.harradence.com.au/index.htm   :Cool:

----------


## savage

Thanks to all for the compliments, it was a long time from start to finish and a bit of an ordeal for me to put them in (gave my back a bit of curry getting the bottom 4 in). Start to finish was about 51/2-6 months at the rate of a few hours a day. 
Al, yes it is very addictive but worth the experience and the out come. 
Ray, I was going to place that panel next to the door bell but we have really nice neighbors and she is terrified of anything other than butterflies. 
Snow, I used a book that was called Australian Bush Beauties they where sun-catcher designs and I just resized them to suit , I can't remember the author but it was at my local library. I just mainly scrounge around on the web for free patterns. The alternative is to find a picture you like, make it a line drawing by taking out all of the color and some of the finer detail, get it the right size you need and away you go. That's how I did the Tall Ship. 
I will have a few more pieces coming up and I will put up pictures when they are done, again thanks for all of the comments. :2thumbsup:

----------


## HiString

Something in my firewall settings makes it a PIB to see attachments but I managed to see your pics, it's a nice collection that compliment each other.  BTW, Jillian Sawyer is the author of Aust., Bush Beauties.   :Cool:

----------


## savage

Yup that's the one, she does great work, there is a second book by her called More Bush Beauties, but I have not managed to get a copy yet.

----------


## HiString

I think it's in my collection, with all my design books in a box.  I used to teach for a community college and consequently had most books that were available as a resource for students, probably around 50 or 60 books.   :Cool:

----------


## mick61

G`day thats what I am looking for something like the bird can you put that in a circle say 150-200mm Savage?
Mick :Biggrin:

----------


## savage

> G`day thats what I am looking for something like the bird can you put that in a circle say 150-200mm Savage?
> Mick

  G'Day Mick,
Yes is the answer, but you must remember that the smaller it gets the less detail you get, if you want it in true lead-light you will lose a lot of detail where as in foil you will get a bit more. A combination of both will give a better result the main picture in foil and the outer edge in lead. There are many ways to do it, mostly it depends on the pattern you really don't know what will work until you start. 
What sort of bird did you have in mind?
At rest or in flight?
Try and find what you want and send it to me or post it here and we will go from there! 
Eric (savage)

----------


## mick61

G`day Eric I think inflight I could probably go up to a 250mm circle but that`s my max because I can only turn 300mm.
Which looks better In flight or at rest? What do you do better?
Mick :Biggrin:

----------


## savage

> G`day Eric I think inflight I could probably go up to a 250mm circle but that`s my max because I can only turn 300mm.
> Which looks better In flight or at rest? What do you do better?
> Mick

  G'Day Mick61,
sorry for the delay, I'll try and get something together over the weekend and then P.M. you for your e-mail addy so I can send it to you, and we will go from there.
savage (Eric).

----------


## mick61

COOL
Mick :Biggrin:

----------


## Vin

Eric,
Top shelf, lots of hours gone in there mate!

----------

